# TUG MarketPlace - Resort Pricing



## RX8 (Aug 15, 2011)

One of the reasons I joined TUG was to have access to the Resort Reviews and Pricing.  In looking at the pricing history for both Carlsbad Inn and San Luis Bay Inn there are at least three separate sales descriptions for each that are clearly for another timeshare (one example - San Luis Bay Inn with a sales note stating that it was near Disneyland).  

Certainly can't use that information effectively if it is wrong.  Anyone else notice these types of errors in the Marketplace with other timeshares?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I have noticed errors.  I think people get in a hurry and don't adjust their information in the ads enough to match the week they are selling.  Seems they aren't really all that interested in selling.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2011)

could you elaborate on which ones have errors?

other than the $0 one with no info (no idea how that got approved) I dont see any obvious errors?  but it is monday and Ive not had enough coffee =)

I do note a few of them are missing the for sale/rent icon...ill get that sorted out here.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 15, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> could you elaborate on which ones have errors?
> 
> other than the $0 one with no info (no idea how that got approved) I dont see any obvious errors?  but it is monday and Ive not had enough coffee =)
> 
> I do note a few of them are missing the for sale/rent icon...ill get that sorted out here.



For San Luis Bay Inn (# listed is the sale item in Resort Pricing):
#1 Note refers to trading within the Shell Group, which SLBI is not part of that group
#3 Note states it is near Disneyland (Avila Beach is about two hundred miles away)
#5 Note states is a 3BR near Disneyland (in addition to Disney, SLBI has no 3BR)

For Carlsbad Inn:
#3 Note states it is on Pacific Coast Highway near Dana Point
#4 Note states it is a Lakeview unit
#6 Note states a 2 bd non-oceanview or 1 bd oceanview (this appears to be a Riviera Beach and Spa sale)

Can't tell the date on some of these but one of them is old - from 2001.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2011)

ok thank you, ill look into those items, its likely a mixup with our recent changes to the system to import rentals.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Brian.  

If it helps, I did notice it prior to the rental import.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2011)

its also possible that those entries are some of the really old ones from our original sales history database.

we had thousands of entries that were merely just plain text we had to massage to import into the database.

it would appear that lots of those are simply garbage now, if it turns out all the "blank" ones are from that, well do something to correct it.


----------

